# The return of the Delorean



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

https://www.foxbusiness.com/lifestyle/new-law-car-electric-delorean
Are they going to be replicas of the old one or are they going to make new ones? They haven't goven details yet so we don't know yet. If they made a new electric one I'd consider buying one, not sure if I'd want an old one that was electric though


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

You can get a brand new original DeLorean built. A firm purchased all of the stock parts when the company went bankrupt. They are in Houston.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Electric Delorean? Isn't that like a Cybertruck?

I voted that I won't consider because I just have enough money to replace my current car when it dies.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

The doors on the rendering of the car are so wide it might be a 4-seater! Electric, plus you control the opening and closing of the doors? No paint nicks? Could be a great Uber car.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Will it have a working flux capacitor? ... Need to travel back in time and slap my young self silly for even entertaining the idea of bubbering.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> Electric Delorean? Isn't that like a Cybertruck?
> 
> I voted that I won't consider because I just have enough money to replace my current car when it dies.


The Cybertruck is ugly compared to a Delorean, a new design should be way better then a Cybertruck



KevinJohnson said:


> You can get a brand new original DeLorean built. A firm purchased all of the stock parts when the company went bankrupt. They are in Houston.


I heard of that but this is the actual company that made the originals that's going to start making Deloreans again, not sure if they'll make the original or a new design



_Tron_ said:


> The doors on the rendering of the car are so wide it might be a 4-seater! Electric, plus you control the opening and closing of the doors? No paint nicks? Could be a great Uber car.
> 
> View attachment 554755


Hard to tell from the pictures but if they did make a 4 seater electric version then it could be a good Uber vehicle though I doubt your getting one for the price range to use for Uber



dmoney155 said:


> Will it have a working flux capacitor? ... Need to travel back in time and slap my young self silly for even entertaining the idea of bubbering.


Maybe an optional package? They haven't put out the details, though since the company never made any of the cars with flux capacitors you may need to find a third party to install one


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

The DeLorean borrowed a lot from the Lotus Esprit. The should have put the Lotus 2.2 turbo in it instead of a POS Renault engine.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I own a POS Delorean. It is truly a POS on par with my Trabant.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dmoney155 said:


> Will it have a working flux capacitor? ... Need to travel back in time and slap my young self silly for even entertaining the idea of bubbering.


Would you settle for a winch ?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Resurrection of DeLorean is getting so freaking old already. Yeah, it was cool back in the day and has a cool (???) story behind it, but jeez... Let the POS die already. Then again, guess it’ll be much better with new drivetrain, but still. :rollseyes:


----------



## Reef64 (Dec 25, 2019)

Will it able me to get back to the future?


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Reef64 said:


> Will it able me to get back to the future?


I think we now have conclusive proof time travel is impossible.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> I own a POS Delorean. It is truly a POS on par with my Trabant.


Aren't Trabbie's compostable for the most part ??

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------

